# NTLDR is Missing



## Aanand (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi
I installed fresh XP when there were 2 hdds in my computer. Later I removed a hdd in which i didn't install the OS . BUt without that HDD my system doesnot boot and says "NTLDR is Missing" press "ctrl alt del" to restart. My screen doesn't go beyond that.
Please help me to solve the problem. thanks


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 18, 2009)

Go to the root folder of the hdd which does not have os and copy the boot.ini and NTLDR file to the hdd that contains your os.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 18, 2009)

If that doesn't work you might have to resort to another install of XP. Only this time do it with one HDD in the PC and put in the second one after the installation is complete! But hope the above works! Coz i had this problem once and re-installing OS is a pain!


----------



## Aanand (Aug 18, 2009)

I found a website and solved the problem partially. Now I could access windows xp using a pendrive with boot.ini , NTDETECT, NTLDR, winnt, etc. as boot disk. *ntldrismissing.com/. 
Now the problem is how to make the partition in which my OS is installed as an active partition?
Actually the pendrive is the active partition in my computer


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 18, 2009)

Boot from CD and go to Recovery Console(by pressing R) when asked.

Choose ur default Windows system(By default 1)

Anf type the following command one by one:


```
copy cddrive:\i386\ntldr c:\
copy cddrive:\i386\ntdetect.com c:\
```

Ths 'll b all if ur boot.ini isnt got corrupted


----------



## desoporp (Aug 19, 2009)

hey dude...

the NTLDR is missing error can be caused by a number of things.

Have a look at the Windows Boot Troubleshooting Guide on www.proposedsolution.com You should get sorted there.  
The utility bcupdate2.exe is a known fix for this problem (which is also available for download at the above site) but try the other solutions first.

Hope this helps

Deso.


----------

